# My new Ebiten PRL + crazy contraption ***NOW BERRIED***



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not that bad except for the hot pink lid lol. Funny how your camera saturates the hot pink into yellow.

Btw... there might be a problem with little babies of your regular CRS getting into that pen with the PRL though.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool I like the idea. Marina breeding box would look cleaner for your tank but whatever work.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

heh... it looks yellow in the photos. for a moment, i thought you lost your marbles and picked up a CPO for your shrimp tank!

LFS tend to do the same with their saltwater livestock as well. Just have to make certain they have adequate water circulation... if you were desperate or wanted some insurance, make a hole and run an airline/airstone inside... I dont think its necessary but it wouldnt hurt to be more cautious since these are PRLs.

Good luck dude!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll take some more pics after the gym....

diwu: I'll only be housing the PRL in this for about a month. If babies get in then no worries since they won't be old enough to breed with the PRL. A month gives me adequate time to get rid of my current CRS. It will be touch trying to catch over 100 babies.

cookieM: Thanks....I read many bad reviews about the marina boxes and all the mods you have to do to them. I just purchased the little tank and that's all I needed. Already had the sponge filter, pump, airlines etc.

acitydweller: LOL...no CPOs here. There is plenty of water flow since the sponge filter is in there. If you look in the last pic you can see all the air bubbles coming out.

I hope not to kill these things.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

only other thing i can think of is drill tiny holes in the sides. i did this with betta keeps when i had them inside my main tank and wanted more than one betta before i knew about the boxes for the outside


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

OK so that didn't take long for the female to get berried. I received the shrimp yesterday and just stuck them in the little tank about 5 hours ago. She must have got berried over the last few hours.

Crappy iphone pics....you can only see the eggs from certain angles and when the light hits it a certain way.


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful shrimp! Can't wait til I get started on my own colony of CRS


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks.

Here are some more pics of the mamma..

I guess I can release them back into the general population and hope that I sell off every other shrimp in the meantime...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

congrats man good luck


----------



## shrimpster (Jan 31, 2012)

you should light a cigar :icon_lol:.

How are you going to make sure you don't get rid of the male?

Is it that obvious?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeez, why can't I get my TT's to get berried so fast? 

Congrats bro!


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats. I need to buy me one of those love motel. lol


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

hedge_fund said:


> OK so that didn't take long for the female to get berried. I received the shrimp yesterday and just stuck them in the little tank about 5 hours ago. She must have got berried over the last few hours.


LOL wow, nice. So much for all that BS about shrimp needing to acclimate and get used to their environment before breeding.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW congrats. Even with a blurry picture, I can see the thick white in the PRL.


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow. Congrats bro! 
They are in good hands roud:


----------



## GEM 35shrimps (May 1, 2012)

Congrats !

Surely the tank condition is superior. Introduce to the tank, molting cause of the new water then berried.

But If it possible, add some soil into the separate breeding box would be even better, as the shrimps can collect some minerals and bio food from the soil, plus when they standing in the plastic alone they seem like they cant stand properly, like it quite slippery. Make sure you don't bother the berried mama tho.

Nice CBR1000 too, I'm Bigbike fan as well!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Congrats man!!!!

Like Gem said If your keeping them in the box, add a bit of substrate to. And I would drill out tiny holes to increase water flow thru it.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments all. I woke up today and just opened the door on the little aquarium...they should escape sometime during the day I hope. There is no need for me to house them anymore since the female is already berried. Now I have a month to sell off all my other stock. :biggrin:



shrimpster said:


> you should light a cigar :icon_lol:.
> 
> How are you going to make sure you don't get rid of the male?
> 
> Is it that obvious?


I'm not sure that I understand your question. 





Jorge_Burrito said:


> LOL wow, nice. So much for all that BS about shrimp needing to acclimate and get used to their environment before breeding.


My acclimation was about 10 minutes long. I poured half a cup of water into a container and let it sit there for a few minutes. Then I just plopped them in. A day later she's berried.



GEM 35shrimps said:


> But If it possible, add some soil into the separate breeding box would be even better, as the shrimps can collect some minerals and bio food from the soil, plus when they standing in the plastic alone they seem like they cant stand properly, like it quite slippery. Make sure you don't bother the berried mama tho.
> 
> Nice CBR1000 too, I'm Bigbike fan as well!


Thanks, I'll add some substrate if I do this next time. I'm releasing them back into my population...

It's a CBR 600RR by the way....I love bikes as well. Shrimp are cool and all but there is nothing in the world that compares to driving through a nice twisty road in the woods where you are leaning so low on the turns that your knee almost touches the pavement. The acceleration and adrenaline is probably the best thing I have ever experienced. Laying on the throttle coming out of a corner feels nice.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats on the beni shrimp berry


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

So can you vouch for the benefits of having RO? or maybe it was the hot pink lid that did the trick 

congrats dude.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> So can you vouch for the benefits of having RO? or maybe it was the hot pink lid that did the trick
> 
> congrats dude.


I've always used RO water from the beginning. I just used to buy it instead but now I make my own.

Haha, maybe the lid had something to do with it. I am glad that I'm taking this monstrocity out today. The light would reflect from it and my entire living room had a pink glow to it. I was walking back from the gym last night and my entire window was glowing pink, I was wondering what my neighbors would think.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, I'm gonna look dumb probably but what is an "Ebiten PRL CRS"? 

-Lisa


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ebiten is kind of like a brand of Pure Red Line Crystal Red Shrimp.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Ebiten is kind of like a brand of Pure Red Line Crystal Red Shrimp.


What about them makes them "PRL" compared to any other CRS?

-Lisa


----------



## GEM 35shrimps (May 1, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> What about them makes them "PRL" compared to any other CRS?
> 
> -Lisa


Allow me to explain. 

Pure Red Line is the name of the shrimps' strain which is a result of continuing selective breeding redbee without crossing snowwhite or golden shrimps.

Example, this is my Hi-grade PRL, you can see the intense red, and most importantly for PRL, their "All Red Legs"










On the other hand, this is my Hi-grade normal redbee, which have an evidence of crossing to Snow before, maybe 8-9 previous generation.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish I would ahve grab a couple, next time. My luck is I would buy 2-4 high quality good ones and I would get all males or all females......


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

GEM 35shrimps said:


> Allow me to explain.
> 
> Pure Red Line is the name of the shrimps' strain which is a result of continuing selective breeding redbee without crossing snowwhite or golden shrimps.
> 
> ...


Great photos!!! I love those two little creatures!!!!!!

Hmm......... This is a little bit confusing. 
As I know the definition of PRL should be no golden genes from golden or white bee in your CRS line only. Red legs will be a plus but not required. 
Besides that from my experiences PRL has no problem to get white legs too just depend how you do the select breeding. 
Pls correct me if I am wrong.

PS. Here is what I found 
http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/a-comment-on-pure-lines-in-shrimp-breeding/


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

kangshiang said:


> Hmm......... This is a little bit confusing.
> As I know the definition of PRL should be no golden genes from golden or white bee in your CRS line only. Red legs will be a plus but not required.
> Besides that from my experiences PRL has no problem to get white legs too just depend how you do the select breeding.
> Pls correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


He never said the 2nd photo was PRL, just hi-grade. Any of the fancy patterns like that pretty much have some sort of snow/golden in them, even if they have been bred back out. Use it to get the pattern, then breed back out till any cross of that SSS+ x golden produces no golden babies and then breed that SSS+ with another than has been tested for golden genes.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

How can tell if it's PRL or regular if red legs aren't required for PRL? Obviously I've never heard of PRL before so I'm totally clueless (I feel like a shrimp noob )

-Lisa


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> How can tell if it's PRL or regular if red legs aren't required for PRL? Obviously I've never heard of PRL before so I'm totally clueless (I feel like a shrimp noob )
> 
> -Lisa


PRL for the most part, implies no golden or snow white shrimp have been mixed in to the breeding project. They are also heavily culled for only the whitest and the redest of shrimp. Anyone can say this but really only buying from a known breeder/importer can guarantee this. You're paying for the time and work they put in for 5 or so years to get their shrimp to this quality. Having an established name, you command the price.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I am pretty certain that what Gem meant about the red legs is that this is one of the highly desired traits that people are attempting to breed in the Pure Red Lines that they are working on - not that red legs are proof of (or a sign of) a shrimp being PRL.

The genetic purity of the shrimp line seems to be much more important in Asia (especially in Japan) and is a sort of badge of honor in and of itself.

The upside of PRL lines for those of us who are less concerned with pedigree (and more concerned with aesthetics) is that the various PRL shrimp tend to have extremely high quality levels when it comes to intense and solid coloration. The whites are solid/thick (not broken up or mottled looking) and the reds are intense and either bright or dark (depending upon what the breeder was aiming for).

Sort of like having a car that just came off the assembly line in terms of the paint quality rather than a car that has been on the road for several years. There is just a crispness, intensity and 'wow factor' to PRL shrimp colors (and often to the crispness of the patterns as well).

Gem included two different shrimp pictures which are sort of informative. His PRL shrimp (which look absolutely amazing) and a really high grade CRS for comparison. The same photographer and likely similar settings on the camera. His pictures sort of demonstrate that PRL can still have an advantage over even really high grade 'regular' CRS and also prove that you can buy and/or breed incredibly good looking 'regular' CRS as well.

PRL is just sort of like buying a dog with incredible papers/lineage.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

How can you tell that a CRS has been bred to a non-CRS?

How much $$$ are we talking for the PRLs?

-Lisa


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

GeToChKn said:


> He never said the 2nd photo was PRL, just hi-grade. Any of the fancy patterns like that pretty much have some sort of snow/golden in them, even if they have been bred back out. Use it to get the pattern, then breed back out till any cross of that SSS+ x golden produces no golden babies and then breed that SSS+ with another than has been tested for golden genes.


Me neither. Did I said that???
Red legs is from how you do the select breeding and also those fancy patterns. 
About those fancy patterns, Golden gene is not necessary (unless you want take the short cut) but you need a lot patiences and time to do it. 
The way I did was picking up the less red coloration on the head (face area) also with bigger white dots on the head ones. Keep those together and after couple generations u might be luckily to have some with tiny white spot on face area (This took me at least 5years to get few). About the white dots (maru ??) on the head that's easier, that took me only 4 years and I got some crowns. 
It's all about how you treat them what do u want and how do you do the select breeding. For sure time and be patient are the keys!!!!!!!! 
That's why CRS/CBS are much more fun (no need to mention how $$$$$) and have all the grading systems than other shrimps!!!!!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

My male PRL has all solid red legs. My female has a few red ones. Honestly, I do not like the red legs...


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

hedge_fund said:


> My male PRL has all solid red legs. My female has a few red ones. Honestly, I do not like the red legs...


How come????? If we have a beauty legs contest that will be a hugh + for sure!!!!!!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

kangshiang said:


> How come????? If we have a beauty legs contest that will be a hugh + for sure!!!!!!


Not sure why but I prefer my shrimp to not have red legs. It seems that the female is coloring up though and she's getting red legs haha. So both of these have them.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

How can you tell that a CRS has been bred to a golden or white?

-Lisa


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm with hedge... White legs all the way!
I just love the white stocking look


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> How can you tell that a CRS has been bred to a golden or white?
> 
> -Lisa


You can't really 'prove' it. 

That is why people pay the premium to get PRL shrimp from the actual companies/shrimp farms that sell the famous lines. Place like Benibachi, Crimson, etc.

PRL are only recently becoming easily available in the US so the price is still not entirely known yet.

The least expensive grade of PRL seem to run $18-$30 depending upon the breeder (name brand of the line) and the person who imported them.

The higher grade PRL can easily be a couple of hundred dollars each and there are really expensive ones that are thousands of dollars per shrimp.

kangshiang's PRL shrimp are his own line (rather than one of the famous lines) but they are very nice and he usually sells them at an affordable price compared to regular CRS shrimp. Quite a few people who post here have some of his shrimp and seem to really like them (and they look great very nice in photos as well).

Obviously it can vary a ton.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

There is a method to verify if a group of CRS has golden genes that requires several generations of breeding and a basic understanding of genetics. Not usually worth the effort though.

Most people know that golden genes are not mixed in because the breeders know that they have isolated the shrimp in the same gene pool for many generations. If you start with shrimp that you trust (in terms of their genes) and then you isolate that group of shrimp for multiple generations you know exactly what shrimp are in that tank/group because you know the pedigree of the original colony and you know what you have done in breeding the group.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't remember whether I mentioned it in this thread but the PRL in the pics are Grade A and they cost $65 per shrimp. It's not that bad considering that people pay 100+ when it comes to blue bolts etc.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Don't remember whether I mentioned it in this thread but the PRL in the pics are Grade A and they cost $65 per shrimp. It's not that bad considering that people pay 100+ when it comes to blue bolts etc.


So are these like the step-up from the mix band ones?

I am still trying to come to grips with exactly how they are grading the shrimp since they seem to be grading more by color quality than by pattern. I don't mean to imply that there is a problem with the grading system, only that I don't quite understand it fully yet.

Or are they the same grade as the mix band ones but just with a better pattern?


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

hedge_fund said:


> Don't remember whether I mentioned it in this thread but the PRL in the pics are Grade A and they cost $65 per shrimp. It's not that bad considering that people pay 100+ when it comes to blue bolts etc.




Are PRL graded in the same way regular CRS are? C-SSS?

(Should we start a new thread about PRL and stop hijacking the OP?)

-Lisa


----------



## GEM 35shrimps (May 1, 2012)

Thanks to madness and GeToChKn to clear my sentence, I wasn't clear from the first point.
Imke from German used to interview me about this year ago, she broadcast it on her website. This is some of the text, maybe it's a bit helpful.



> Pure Red Lines and Japanese Lines (JPRL + PRL)
> POSTED BY SHRIMPSIDER ⋅ APRIL 22, 2011 ⋅ 3 COMMENTS
> 
> picture by GEM from BKK, Thailand ([email protected])
> ...


The 2nd picture I posted in my previous post, is 9999 I kept 3 years ago while the first is 35shrimps

Hope this won't boring you, and i'm sorry to off topic in hedge_fund threat, hope you don't mind.

Ps. Ride CBR600 once, amazingly balanced bike!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Gem for posting. I agree that it's almost impossible to tell the difference of a high grade regular CRS and a PRL. This is why I purchased a known brand "Ebiten" and paid a premium for doing so.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Are PRL graded like regular CRS?

-Lisa


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are some pics I just snapped a second ago with my iphone. I am surprised how nice they came out for a phone camera.

She has some cool pattern. If you look on the bottom she has a speckle of red (it's only on one side)




























Here is a good comparison pic....a PRL and my worst SS CRS. The difference is night and day.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> Are PRL graded like regular CRS?
> 
> -Lisa


Sort of a difficult question.

The grading system that the Japanese use for PRL is not the same as the grading system that Americans use for regular CRS. I do not know if the Japanese use the same grading system for both regular CRS and PRL though.

In America people have historically graded regular CRS by 'pattern'. In general this meant that the greater the % of white coverage on the shrimp the higher the grade of the shrimp.

PRL are graded by color intensity/quality. The pattern or coverage of white is listed as a secondary feature. So in grade A PRL they might have "grade A mixed band" for sale as well as "grade A crowns" and "grade A no entry" etc.

I think I understand that correctly and explained it correctly but no promises.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

So the female finally released the babies today. She got berried on 5/17.

Babies are too small for my iphone to catch but figured to make a post anyway so others can get a gauge of how long a female carries a clutch.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Update:

These are about 1.5 months old now I think. I have about 15 babies in the breeder where they were born. Parents are here as well and have never left. 

iphone photos so not the greatest:


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice congrats!!!!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

nice


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I like asymmetrical shrimp. They look neat 

Congrats on the babies and berries! :biggrin:


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Updated pic...

Father and a few offspring. Notice how dark red this strain is (Ebi-ten shrimp were bred for this).


----------



## isugiyo2 (May 4, 2012)

Which ebiten shrimp did you buy? the hino 65$ ones?
Did you buy from Max Kenji?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

What conditions are you keeping yours in


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

woah, that is some serious red in that breeder. do you need to add an airstone or is the circulation through the netting sufficient?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

isugiyo2 said:


> Which ebiten shrimp did you buy? the hino 65$ ones?
> Did you buy from Max Kenji?


Yup, the 65 $ ones.



sbarbee54 said:


> What conditions are you keeping yours in


6.4
130-170 tds
gh 4-5
kh 0



acitydweller said:


> woah, that is some serious red in that breeder. do you need to add an airstone or is the circulation through the netting sufficient?


there is a hang on back filter right behind the breeder net so it provides tons of water flow. :wink:


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Good looking shrimps! Keep on posting


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice, where did you get them from? aquabid?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Good looking shrimps! Keep on posting


Thanks. I'll probably get another pic posted tonight.



Mr. Leg said:


> Very nice, where did you get them from? aquabid?


Got them from a member here (max). He has a sponsor forum called FancyShrimps......check him out.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Some of the babies were hanging out on the breeder net....I sprinkled some Shirakura baby food and the HOB filter pushed it all against the net. As you can see, they all gathered to get in on the feeding action. They are starting to get big.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

here are some updates....was in the mood to test out the new iphone 5 camera. They are starting to get big. It might be time to liquidate my regular CRS and start breeding these bad boys.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

can't find that Substrates any more


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking fantastic!


----------



## chan011 (Apr 6, 2014)

where can i find Ebiten line PRL's now a days?


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Well this thread is 6 years old, so probably not here! haha


----------



## chan011 (Apr 6, 2014)

yea, can't hurt to ask


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Did you mean Ebi Tengu? If so, I know a US breeder that orders from them. He might be able to get you some.


----------

